# Athens extends its Military discount to include Emergency services



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Athens offers a 20% discount on our bows to those that serve our great country. (active or retired)

Military
Police
Fire
EMS

Your order must go directly through Athens and you must be able to take a digital picture of you ID and email it to Athens.

You are limited to 2 bows per year.

The Protege youth bow is not included in the offer.


In order to take advantage of the discount call 574-224-2300. 


:usa:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice of y'all to do this!! Speaks volumes of the class of operation you guys are running! I'm glad to be associated with Athens Archery!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

cartman308 said:


> Nice of y'all to do this!! Speaks volumes of the class of operation you guys are running! I'm glad to be associated with Athens Archery!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


x2 Same goes for me as well.


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

:thumbs_up Athens for doing this!! :thumbs_up

My middle son Dustin just left for Army bootcamp in Ft. Sill OK. last Sunday...
Wish he would have followed in my shoes and went USMC, :teeth: but it was his decision. Either way, we are proud of him!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a friend that was eye balling my Accomplice a couple of weeks ago and it just so happens he is a PA State Trooper. Just sent him a text that I am sure will make his day.

Hats off to you guys at Athens once again!!!!


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

This was first class! Thank you for supporting the men and women in uniform. :usa2:


----------



## Hock (Oct 2, 2009)

:thumbs_up Great job Athens!


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*Fantastic*

This is great. Thanks for your commitment to our service men & women.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

:whoo:

My wife doesn't know it yet, but she just purchased my Christmas present.

Thank you Athens.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

The thanks goes to all of those that serve!!!!

:thumbs_up

It is the least that we can do.


----------



## TCA_Bowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

*Very Please*

This organization just keeps suprising me with their support for our Troops and LEO. Thanks for the support and thanks for being a great organization.

From Iraq


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

I wonder how many people truly understand the sacrifice of our serving men and women......

I bet the percentages are going down everday.....

Thank you Athens for raising the standard and keeping it strong...


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

very cool:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:shade:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Okie101 said:


> I wonder how many people truly understand the sacrifice of our serving men and women......
> 
> I bet the percentages are going down everday.....
> 
> Thank you Athens for raising the standard and keeping it strong...


I know what you mean.

I cant hardly leave my daughers for more than about 3 days without missing them terribly...I cant even imagine a year..


----------



## varmint101 (May 8, 2008)

Awesome! I can't wait until I get my own badge for state EMS. That's pretty darn cool.


----------



## rgecko23 (Jul 7, 2009)

awesome guys, proud to be associated with a company of your caliber. wonderful.


----------



## Blood Bath2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

As a member of the armed forces, and a Field Staff member, I have to say that this is a GREAT offer guys. I thank you from the bottom of my heart:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## j_forbus22 (Oct 11, 2005)

awesome deal Athens. :thumbs_up


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

My husband ~ saddleman37 ~ and I are both new field staff members. This is truly awesome. He is a volunteer firefighter, I am a USMC brat and our daughter is joining the Navy ~ will head out to boot camp in June of 2010.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Why did Rodney have to go and complicate my decision process even more. 

Thank for doing this for us, kudos to Athens.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbs_up great thing you guys are doing here..


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Way to go Athens. Its a great thing you all are doing.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Im comming up on my 30 years in the Active Duty Air Force*



> I know what you mean.
> I cant hardly leave my daughers for more than about 3 days without missing them terribly...I cant even imagine a year..


I tell you how we do it...Its because of the support and love that our Family, Friends, Our Great Country and gestures like this from *ATHENS* that keep us going...

When I told folks at my base about this; they didnt care about the discount, it was the gesture that this company extened that hit home with the folks...That means a whole lot more than the discount...GI's are very humble people and we do what we do because we want to...We do/will not take gestures like this for granted...

The old saying "its the thought that counts" rests in the mind of all GI's and its tough to swallow a humbleing gesture like this when its our jobs to do what we do...

Even if if Military/uniformed members dont shoot your product, I know You guys have made a lot of friends!!

Thank You Rodney and *ATHENS *for your support to all uniformed personnel

Tom


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Discounts like this should be on the front page :darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

cartman308 said:


> Nice of y'all to do this!! Speaks volumes of the class of operation you guys are running! I'm glad to be associated with Athens Archery!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


WOW...
what a deal:thumbs_up


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow....that is an unreal offer. Good on you guys Athens!


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

this need to stay up for our men and ladies in the service


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

GOD BLESS our troops and men and women in uniform..........................................................................


----------



## BONECLTR (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice Athens, once again taking care of their people. Proud to be in with such a great company. I encourage anyone to give them a try, they are building a great product, just got mine last week, and love it.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

keep this one up


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

^^^


----------



## 05-BTOG (May 20, 2006)

DesignedToHunt said:


> Discounts like this should be on the front page :darkbeer:


I completely agree, let me put it back where it belongs.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Airborne!


:rock::hail::usa2:


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Question, what if your retired from almost 18yrs of working as an EMT/EMS service???

Does that qualify???


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

this is some great bows!! all you have to do is try them and you will be hooked


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't Shoot Athens bows but I just had to leave a comment. As a Med. Ret. LEO its great to see a Company Help the Emergency Services Community and our Armed Forces. I Salute Athens Archery. :icon_salut:


----------



## SemperF (Nov 22, 2009)

Semper Fi


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for the badges :thumbs_up


----------



## soldier1265 (Jan 2, 2009)

As a member of the Illinois Army National Guard and a member of the Athens Field Staff, i would like to say thanks for what yall are doing in support of the men and women in uniform. its not the discount that hits home with us, its the feeling of knowing that there are still people out there that are willing to show us that kind of support! it seems like there are less and less people everyday that want to show their support. yall are a top notch company thats for sure! thanks for the opportunity to be on your field staff and thanks again from all of us in uniform for showing the support!!!!

USA USA USA!!!
:usa:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I have to say athens really is an impressive company. they scream I love america and our troops. the amount of support you show is great. keep up the good work:thumbs_up


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

BIG thank tou to our military!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## elksniper (May 5, 2006)

So...I'm now interested as a firefighter/EMT and former Elite shooter that ain't jumpin' on the Stother's mis-guided ship again...

So, $200 off what prices? Being a former Hoosier (and NE at that) has had me eyeballing Athens since they started...now it may be time to pull the trigger.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

elksniper said:


> So...I'm now interested as a firefighter/EMT and former Elite shooter that ain't jumpin' on the Stother's mis-guided ship again...
> 
> So, $200 off what prices? Being a former Hoosier (and NE at that) has had me eyeballing Athens since they started...now it may be time to pull the trigger.


off MSRP....:thumbs_up


----------



## elksniper (May 5, 2006)

So the Accomplice 34 MSRP is $749, right? Might as well list all the prices while you're at it!

By the way, Rodney, I stayed at the Super 8 in Rochester for a few days during shotgun season - hunting just north of 110 in Marshall County. The fact this company is HQ'd in the small town where I hunt is a sign...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

elksniper said:


> So the Accomplice 34 MSRP is $749, right? Might as well list all the prices while you're at it!
> 
> By the way, Rodney, I stayed at the Super 8 in Rochester for a few days during shotgun season - hunting just north of 110 in Marshall County. The fact this company is HQ'd in the small town where I hunt is a sign...


I live on 110 just east of US 31 and hunt both Marshall and Fulton County.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

300 eXceed target $899
300 eXcedd black with Carbon fiber limbs $849
Athens 34 Accomplice $749
Athens 32 Accomplice $749
Buck Commander bow $749


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

the Program has changed slightly, on 2011 bows it is going to be 20% off MSRP on all of our bows excluding the Protege.


----------

